# Semi-reliable ski length chart????



## galen_52657 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am re-posting this from another topic in hopes of getting a response.

I bought new skis for my girlfriend and now I am thinking of sending them back as I think the seller recommended skis that are too long. 

My girlfriend is mid-40's in age, has skied for many years, but always on crappy rentals or recycled rental skis. Like myself, she is self-taught but she is afraid of anything except the greens. 

So for Christmas I shopped for skis. I settled on a pair of Rossignol FUN2 women's-specific skis with integrated bindings. I purchased the skis from an internet shop after checking out the Rossignol website. 

My girlfriend is 5'6" tall and weighs about 165 lbs (a little plump) and the shop sold me 170's. I think these are too long for her, but maybe the skis are real soft. 

Has anybody had any experience with these skis or sizing them? 

I know many will say 'demo, demo, demo' but I live in Maryland and it's just not practical. We ski once a week mostly the little hills in PA - Roundtop, Liberty & Whitetail and also do Wisp for a long weekend. Plus, she is not a good enough skier to be able to tell much difference in the skis because she skis so slow and she would be on beginner-intermediate skis anyway. 

I think the FUN2 ski will be fine, if it is not the wrong length for her. Any advice?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 28, 2005)

seem too big for me...why not do a demo on the mountain, none the less, she can play around with different lengths and see what she is more comfy on...for women, skis are like shoes, they have to pick em out!!! Color and graphics sell chicks, so be it, if she's a greenie, then get her sticks at a length she'll be comfy with or your day will be miserable...she just migh feel a difference between skis, you'd be surprised!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Dec 28, 2005)

I would think that somewhere in the high 150's would be her limit.  General rule (weight aside) tips of the ski to the chin for beginners, tips to nose for intermediate/advanced . Expert depends on your preferences.


----------



## GadgetRick (Dec 28, 2005)

170!!?? Unless she's really good they're probably too long. Heck, I ski 170ish skis and I'm 6', large athletic build and a decent skier. I would stick around 150 or so.


----------



## teachski (Dec 28, 2005)

Fun2 is a lower intermediate model (as far as I know), they are probably pretty soft.  I say ski them once, if they are too long bring them to the shop where you got them and tell them they sold you skis that were too long.  They may not be as they are a lower ability level ski.  

Another approach would be to take her to a different ski shop that sells the same ski and have them tell you the correct size for her.

I'm 5'9" and ski on 177cm Rossi Bandit X's or 161cm Volkl 6 stars...both skis are right for me...it makes a difference between models.  (BTW- I am also female)


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 30, 2005)

Weight = Length. A 170 is a bit long for most gals. But it all depends on how heavy you are.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 31, 2005)

skidmarks said:
			
		

> Weight = Length.



So I should be skiing on a 130 cm ski  :-?  :roll:


----------



## NYDrew (Dec 31, 2005)

When I bought skiis 3 years ago, I was about the same dimensions as your GF.  I bought 172's and felt they were a drop to long, but better then the next size down.  Did I mention I get paid to ski?  Definately to long - same lenth for a beginner as is for a pro...I think not.  My SL race ski is a 157, that is probably the right size for her so long as you get her a ski appropriate to an intermediate.

Does she have GOOD boots yet...if not, get her good boots before you start buying skiis.

Weight does not equal lenth.  Thats just absurd.

You know the drill, Demo, Demo, Demo, your GF may not be able to tell the differences in skiis, but at least she will know she likes them before you buy them.

WELCOME TO AZ


----------



## Greg (Dec 31, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> skidmarks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think he meant literally.


----------



## skidmarks (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes the more you weight the longer your ski should be. Of course a Sl race ski only comes as long as a 165 and most GS skis as long as  190ish. The span of sizes changes based on the use of the ski.So what I meant was weight not height is the driving factor. How would you convert lbs into cm anyway?


----------



## WoodCore. (Jan 2, 2006)

> Has anybody had any experience with these skis or sizing them?



When sizing shaped skis, just use your head, literally! 

A shaped ski with an average sidecut and stiffness for an intermediate skier should stand just about as high as their nose. If you feel the need to add length for    
some extra weight, or a higher ability level the ski should be no taller than the forehead. If you need to subtract ski length, due to the opposite as above, use your chin as a guide. 

It's a pretty foolproof method to correctly size most  skis.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 14, 2006)

Nothing can be taken as gospel but this is at least useful and gets people thinking about more than just one factor.  Though maybe biased a bit long for today's skis.

http://www.summitsportsinc.com/online/guides/ski-sizing-guide.html


----------

